# Try out my Questionnaire!



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

@Bernard Bernoulli


* *






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Improved Questionnaire:
> 
> 
> *1) These are links of two different photographs. What is your interpretation of each image? What comes to mind when you view the photographs? Which one do you prefer and why?*
> ...











Turi said:


> @Wisteria - hey mate, I'll just clarify the ones you weren't sure of, might help you revise the questions for the future, maybe I've just misinterpreted them, who knows.
> Anyway.
> Re: Question 5.
> I lack attention to detail in all respects unfortunately.
> ...



Yeah. That doesn't seem very S in an MBTI sense



> Re: Question 15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intuition is possible. 

Your blog post about Ni is very Ni-Fe. Especially Fe IMO. For similar reasons as your questionnaire answers. 

I would consider ENFJ if I were you. If you are more socially introverted, then INFJ makes sense for MBTI, but cognitive functions wise my impression is ENFJ for sure.


----------



## LittleMissFreedom (Mar 5, 2017)

Thought I'd try the new one, seeing as I'm bored again, and I find these things fun!


1) These are links of two different photographs. What is your interpretation of each image? What comes to mind when you view the photographs? Which one do you prefer and why?
1st Photohttps://www.theguardian.com/news/gal...aftwerk#img-14
2nd Photo https://www.theguardian.com/news/gal...aftwerk#img-16

Exact same answers as before. Nothing here would change.

2)How do you like your surroundings to be at home? How would you create a comfortable environment?

At home I want to be comfortable. I want it to reflect myself and to be a space where I feel completely open. Because I often feel as if I have to react a certain way in situations, but at home I would want to be utterly and completely myself. Design wise, my room can give you an example because it's fully self designed with a window seat and fairy lights and a New York feature wall, and mirrors, very "modern fairytale", how I'd envision Beauty and the Beast to be if it was a modern setting.

3)What do you look for in the workplace? How to you decide what kind of job you would want to do? Do you know what you could potentially be good at?

At work, I look for something that I can do that I love, that helps me discover and learn, and that helps others. I've always loved music and writing, and reading, and acting and dance, and those things fit me well. I said before that whatever work I do, I want it to fit me as much as possible, and currently what I'm doing is perfect.

4) What is your occupation? Why do you want to reach your goals? Or do you prefer to keep your options open? Why?

Well, I mentioned my occupation before, but I am an online English Tutor for people who are learning English. It's ideal for my current situation right now. I don't have any strict goals but I have these ideas and ideals based on what I love to do and what I want to explore currently and it's been difficult getting myself to that stage but I'm finally getting the life I really want. I'm the kind of person who imagines myself doing what I want to do, and I write it down too, because it doesn't feel enough to just imagine. Although imagining it all is extremely satisfying. As for my options.... I'm still not sure on that one. I guess when it comes to big decisions I take my time to think about it but I usually do have an idea of what I want already.

5) What are your strengths and weaknesses?

It's difficult for me to really say this, because right now there's so much that I'm thinking about in my head in response to this question. I'm not good at identifying these within myself. When it comes to this topic, I always get other opinions because I feel like I may not see myself as clearly. But many people mention that I am intelligent and creative, and a warm hearted person. Very idealistic and apparently I have a sense of naivety, although I'm also quite logical and put lots of thought into my answers. I will say though that my main weakness is I'm quite insecure and slightly judgmental. 

6) What do you admire in other people?

I admire kindness especially, people who aren't shallow, a sense of humour and fun. I admire creativity, those who have vast ideas. I love seeing new concepts to things and people tend to give me that. I think I prefer structured people, as there was an incident involving a plan for a friend's birthday party and one friend was constantly changing their mind and it was okay the first time, drove me crazy after a bit though.

7) What kind of conversations or interactions do you find draining? Do you have any examples?

I love to talk about most things, but especially deep conversations. Books, TV shows (especially fantasy, romance and mystery ones, I also love shows with taboo topics like 13 reasons why), music, and travel. I also like to talk about religion, and mental health stuff, and have little debates over topics. As I said before, I like to play games to get to know people, I'm constantly playing those 21q style games with my best friend although we're really close, but you can never know enough about someone, I think. However, I despise the whole "how are you? I'm great, the weather is beautiful today" talk. I can do it, and I do think it's necessary to have at the start of meeting someone, but it has no substance. Nothing meaningful.

8) Are you more: Objective (practical and realistic, completing concrete tasks using the resources around you)
or Subjective(imaginative and personal, reflecting deeply on your thoughts and feelings)?

Again, subjective. I hear from others that I'm quite a practical and logical person in the way I make decisions, but overall, clearly more subjective. Those things matter more to me.

9) Describe your favourate past time(s) (e.g. a sport, reading, gaming) What is it about it that you enjoy?

Oh I have so many. I'm a truly creative person at heart. Again, I'm a lover of books, and writing (pretty much any form of writing), and music, and dance, and languages, and travel. I've loved these all ever since I can remember, reading and singing at a young age and always loved writing and learning languages. I love these all because they take me to another place, they empower me, help me grow, give me a creative outlet, they can help others, I'm truly able to explore and express myself through them. I've always wanted to work in one of these fields too. But I've had the worry that if I go into work in those areas that I'll lose my natural love for them and it won't be authentic anymore. I can't bear to let that happen.

10) What do you think of instructions and procedures? Do you use them? Could you write an instruction manual?

I think they're necessary, but I don't always follow them. I can't explain it really, I just do what I do. I don't think I can write them, and I'll probably want to add some variation of what I want into whatever it is, but I'll follow it for the most part. Authority is necessary, but not always correct. I will follow the instructions a person gives me, however I probably will "argue" why, or disagree privately, so to at least keep some kind of respect there.

11) When you have to ask someone else to help you with the task, how do you feel?

I've always been the kind to hate asking for help, but as I've gotten older, I'm a little more comfortable with it. But I've always had the belief that whatever it is I should be able to solve on my own.

12) Describe your behaviour in the situations of conflict and if you have to use some force?

When I'm the one causing the conflict, I can be quite persistent, especially if there's a conflicting opposing view to my own. I become quite unlike myself, very assertive, critical, bossy. I can become quite narrow minded to my own ideas and I can seclude myself from people and go into my own thoughts. Sometimes when I'm really stressed I can react physically, but more towards myself in a mental state, I'd never hurt anyone. However I generally really dislike conflict. For instance, there was a huge argument between family which caused me having to leave the house for a period of time, and since then, I've been very agitated and alert at any sign of family conflict. If I'm in a group and there's an argument I'm usually one of the first to try and prevent it, and usually do pretty well.

13) Does your internal emotional state correlate with what you show externally?

Not always. Sometimes I don't say/ show what I feel either because I can't verbally express it (without some form of metaphor), because it's much too private, or because I don't want to discomfort others around me. However my face is extremely expressive, and it's quite easy to tell what I'm feeling. But unless you know me well, you usually won't know indepth. And when I'm in a bad state, I'm either extremely clammed up or highly openly emotional. When I was younger, I was private but still kind of open, then I was much more private, and now I'm very select with what I say and who I share it with. 

14) Do you track what mood you are in throughout the day? How do you notice the mood of others and how easily can you do this?

I don't necessarily do it, at least not consciously, I just know. I know a brief idea of how I feel. I was much more perceptive to others emotions as a child, still am, but more in the sense of, hey, I notice this, I'm not sure if it's correct, but I see that. There's always a vibe I get from certain people, especially when I first meet them. I can usually tell if I'll get along with them. I'm also pretty sensitive to others' opinions of me, always have been. Very much a worrier of what others think of me.

15) Do you usually arrive to appointments on time? How do you react if someone is late for a meeting? What would you do?

Not really. I was extremely routine based as a child, always on time, but secondary school happened and I stopped being so..... on point. Although I definitely do still possess some of that (I like writing lists and organising little things), other things like timekeeping have sort of gone out the window. If someone was late, I wouldn't mind too much although I'd be worried about them, wondering if something happened, if there was an accident, and also wonder if I did anything to affect it. I'd be pretty sympathetic and understanding, but still a bit upset.

There's a few child references here because... well, I'll explain after you answer. Don't want to screw the authenticity and truthfulness of your answers anyhow. Thanks again! You're awesome!


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

@Wisteria, I'm sorry for not getting back to you sooner, only now, but again, I'm not really comfortable with my language skills to give you a valuable constructed critique, but yeah, I'm definetely a sensing feeling type. One thing I can think of is that I really like the photograph question. It is kinda like a micro nex experience, where you have no idea what to expect, so you are letting your strongest qualities show.

Thankyou for your time given in reading my answers. And if you still remember the question you asked


> You enjoy it is when people start conversations - is this because you are more introverted yourself perhaps?


 
* *




- I love to talk, I like attention and being in the center of it, but some things get in the why, not even particulary shyness or self-confidence, and thats why I like others to start conversations.


----------



## Freya Violet (Dec 15, 2016)

@Wisteria

Thank you for your time, that was interesting.
I am fairly confident I suck at Si, but I'm curious - which parts specifically gave you the Si indication here? Ideally I'd actually like to be xSTJ, but how terrible my Si appears to be is what made me rule it out. I'm not as routine oriented, hate when traditions get imposed on everyone and when people can't let go of past cases, and am not really that aware of my surroundings (often forget and misplace things, which is why I need to often pin things down to clues or pin down simple reminders and try to work on enhancing my memory). I'm assertive when pushed,impartial with details and am somewhat unpredictable and reckless in my behaviour at times. And am definitely more of a 'every experience is new and interpreted on its own terms' of person rather than 'the past plays a more prominent role in interpreting the present'.


----------



## IntrovertHero (Jan 13, 2017)

*1)	These are links of two different photographs. What is your interpretation of each image? What comes to mind when you view the photographs? Which one do you prefer and why?
1st Photohttps://www.theguardian.com/news/gal...aftwerk#img-14
2nd Photo https://www.theguardian.com/news/gal...aftwerk#img-16*

When I look at the first, what comes to mind is modernity. It seems everything is going fast, also I see art being vulgarized in middle of street. The picture is too colorful and disorganized, it makes me somehow dizzy.
The second is more calm, clear and profound. I like it better. It make me think of the past and has something scary, so I also think of paranormal, time travels, paradoxes,… 
I wonder where are they and where they are going.

*2) What do you do in a tight situation? How do you deal with an obstacle?*

If I have time I will withdraw in order to think of a proper solution. If I have no time I will use my knowledge of past similar experiences to get out of this situation. In last scenario I will try to improvise by making up a solution, maybe searching on internet for ideas.
*
3) How do you like your surroundings to be in places such as home or work? *

I cannot work in a much disorganized environment. So I will try to keep space clean as much as possible. However I’am not good at organizing things and I don’t like wasting time putting things in order. So I will seek a compromise where things are just organized enough so the mess is not unbearable
*
4) What is your occupation? Why do you want to reach your goals? Or do you prefer to keep your options open? Why?*

My goal is just to be free to be how I want to be. I work as a web developer because it leaves a lot of freedom and I plan one day to be independent. I don’t like to have a boss who tells me when to work and what to do. 
I prefer to keep my options open, because I tend to change my mind a lot according to occurring situations. The decision I make today might not be relevant tomorrow, hence I’am afraid to end up trapped with a decision that offers nothing new to me. 



*5) When someone has wronged you, do you tend to forgive them or hold it against them? *

I tend to forgive, however I find that in times of troubles or when I get angry/depressed I might rethink about things I thought I forgotten long and get angry again. So it mostly depends on my mood, I would say I forgive 90% but there is a little 10% that is always here somewhere that I can never forget.

*6) 1. What makes a conversation interesting to you? 2. What type of people are you drawn to? 3. What type of people drain you?*

1)	Talking about subjects that I like. Martial arts, Geckos, Metal, Myself :tongue: Most interesting when the debate is about big theoretical subjects like creation of the universe or time travel and everybody is open to new hypothesis even the craziest ones and no one try to force they believes on the others. The best is when everybody agrees and are amazed with one of my theories roud:
2)	Geeks, Emos, Metalheads, Loners.
3)	Whether people that really care about nothing and make fun of everything, the ones that do not want to think too much about any given subjects. You know the people that will prefer to watch a comedy over a real interesting movie with deep meaning. Or the ones who are too serious, always thinking about making business, about family, traditions,.. And are not open to new original ideas.


*7) Do you prefer to work in sync with others or alone without any interruptions or distractions? Why?*

Alone, because I need to work at my own pace. Also I have trouble thinking while talking with someone at the same time, even if someone is just sitting next to me I have problem to think properly. 

*8) Do you tend to share your emotions openly or keep sentiments to yourself and those you are close to? Is this what you prefer to do?*

I keep them to myself and people I like. I don’t like to share anything too personal in public because it makes me feel insecure. I hardly know how people will react and I like to keep my private garden to myself as a place I can go to when I’am tired. 
However I enjoy sharing my thoughts and emotions with people I like once I’am sure I can really trust them. However to a degree, since there are some places I only keep to myself. 

*9) Are you more: Objective (practical and realistic, completing concrete tasks using the resources around you)
or Subjective(imaginative and personal, reflecting deeply on your thoughts and feelings)?*

I would say subjective. I like to think about things such are the origin of universe and where we come from, time travels, paranormal and a lot of things that are not of real use in the everyday life. However I tried already to only do things that are useful but I found it boring. I think the solution is to mix both. Having the things that allow to gain concrete results in order to be able to continue having the possibility to perform the “Subjective” things I like to do.


*10) Describe your hobbies and favourate past times. What is it about them that you enjoy?*

Recently I started being interested in geckos, because I like their personalities and find them very interesting creatures. They fit me well I think. I also love martial arts even thought I hate sports in general (football, basketball, tennis). I use to do Kyokushin karate and plan to take whether Muay thai or Boxing soon.
I’am also a big Metal and Hard Rock fan and I only listen to this kind of music. Strangely I cannot stand music without heavy electric guitars. I play guitar myself sometimes but mostly for fun, I have many great ideas for writing original riffs but too lazy to do and not so sure that I really want to start recording. Also that would require a lot of training since my actual skills are not good enough to record, so maybe one day. 
I also enjoy science and philosophy I read from Nietzche to Stephen Hawking but as time passes I find that science is more what I’am into as it explains things better and go straight to the point.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Freya Violet said:


> @Wisteria
> 
> Thank you for your time, that was interesting.
> I am fairly confident I suck at Si, but I'm curious - which parts specifically gave you the Si indication here? Ideally I'd actually like to be xSTJ, but how terrible my Si appears to be is what made me rule it out. I'm not as routine oriented, hate when traditions get imposed on everyone and when people can't let go of past cases, and am not really that aware of my surroundings (often forget and misplace things, which is why I need to often pin things down to clues or pin down simple reminders and try to work on enhancing my memory). I'm assertive when pushed,impartial with details and am somewhat unpredictable and reckless in my behaviour at times. And am definitely more of a 'every experience is new and interpreted on its own terms' of person rather than 'the past plays a more prominent role in interpreting the present'.



I see. I don't understand Si as routine, tradition and focusing on past experience, but rather the awareness of how sensory experiences impact you; 

“The introverted type is guided by the intensity of the subjective sensation excited by the objective stimulus.” - Carl Jung"

This was the motivation and reasoning behind a few of the answers from the questionnaire, (or at least I perceived it that way).


----------



## Freya Violet (Dec 15, 2016)

Wisteria said:


> I see. I don't understand Si as routine, tradition and focusing on past experience, but rather the awareness of how sensory experiences impact you;
> 
> “The introverted type is guided by the intensity of the subjective sensation excited by the objective stimulus.” - Carl Jung"
> 
> This was the motivation and reasoning behind a few of the answers from the questionnaire, (or at least I perceived it that way).


How do you differentiate Se and Si? Besides one random person in an argument who said I was more likely to be ISTJ than INTP around last year, you're basically the only other person who has seen strong Si for me, even though I personally don't see it. The ISTJ ( istj-hedonist.tumblr.com ) who suggested I wasn't INTP (around the beginning of this year) but an INTJ hadn't also seen any Si.

I don't know if it's strictly online where I come off as the sort of person who is aware of how sensory experiences impact them and makes them function, but I really struggle with coming up with any actual solid examples to convince myself so, and I think I'm outright terrible at communicating my physical experiences, even when asked. It takes me a while to self-reflect and although I try my best to be objective, I often feel like I could be idealizing things or seeing things from the, '_but in the future/later, I'll have this and this happen so with that explanation it makes sense why I'm not such and such but that and doing this_'. I have a tendency to skip meals (which I have been told is very anti Si) and quite often accidentally or if I'm too busy/concentrating on something (could be things as trivial as me binge watching a show or reading some book I'm really into but am not required to read through), have a tendency to indulge myself with junk food when I need to focus or am stressed out and I am pretty bad with remembering details in general. At-least IRL, I'm notorious for dazing off, not being able to pay attention at times and get lost in my thoughts pretty often, especially when I'm doing any physical activities. The reason why I like walking or rollerblading essentially boils down to the fact that I am mostly alone and not interacting with people directly, and I get to focus on my ideas/concepts as I keep on moving. Though this doesn't mean I'll put myself in extreme danger and I tend to keep my eyes ahead or look around sideways if I'm crossing roads or something.

Also, I'm going to guess my second likely type is likely to have been INTJ for you, and if so, what made you rule Ni-Se out, and rule in Si-Ne?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't think I've done this one yet!  I'll give it a go.

*1) These are links of two different photographs. What is your interpretation of each image? What comes to mind when you view the photographs? Which one do you prefer and why?*
1st Photohttps://www.theguardian.com/news/gallery/2017/jun/08/best-photos-of-the-day-spider-man-and-kraftwerk#img-14
My interpretation of the Spider-Man image, is just a man was allowed to create artwork on a city wall. As long as its decent art. xD
2nd Photo https://www.theguardian.com/news/gallery/2017/jun/08/best-photos-of-the-day-spider-man-and-kraftwerk#img-16
Um, a man is.. training his horse at night. But honestly it made me think of WWI, and the movie War Horse. By the way, the horse and the man look exhausted, tough night.

*2) What do you do in a tight situation? How do you deal with an obstacle?
Err, depends what the situation is? If its an argument for example, I just give out my points of view, and agree to disagree to get out of it. I don't know, I can't really think about this one.

3) How do you like your surroundings to be in places such as home or work? 
Well I work in a restaurant, in the kitchen, so there's not much I can do about it besides my own little area. I like to keep it clean, tidy and organised whenever I can. Keeps germs away and to keep the customers at ease, our kitchen isn't dirty. Plus I dunno, I don't want to have disgusting things on me either.

At home hmm... Well I live with my parents so I can really only put my personal touches in my room. I have a fake vine around some of my wall... It looks nice. I have posters on my wall too. It looks too bare otherwise... And I have bad memories about blank walls in my room. (Or more like a PTSD trigger, really, don't ask.) Anyway, I like my room neat and tidy... Ironically I don't like cleaning it though... So.... Most of the time its not neat... Yes, bad, I know. But ehh. When I do want to clean it though I give it a good clean. I like doing things on my own terms, don't like people telling me what to do when and where.

4) What is your occupation? Why do you want to reach your goals? Or do you prefer to keep your options open? Why?
*Sigh*... I'm a kitchen hand. It's my first job okay? Anyway, I'm doing an apprenticeship so I can start cooking (not that I want to be a chef, annoying hours and just not my type of job and environment.) But it will do for now. Honestly if the economies around the world weren't so bad, I'd be an artist... But there's no future in that. So I'm pursuing to be an avian vet, once I save some money and get this chef shit out of the way. Actually I'm unsure about being an avian vet, but I do like birds, so I guess I would enjoy it. Really, people laugh at me because of my job, but it's better than no job. People my age are having trouble getting any kind of job. It's really depressing.

5) When someone has wronged you, do you tend to forgive them or hold it against them? 
Depends what it was. If it was something impactful though, its hard for me to forgive them, well, initially anyway. 

6) 1. What makes a conversation interesting to you? 2. What type of people are you drawn to? 3. What type of people drain you?
I like intellectual conversations, but any conversation about something I'm really into, I could talk about it all day.
Hmm, the type of people I'm drawn to... People that look lonely I guess? In theory I'd prefer to talk to people with similar personalities, but I'm kind of bad at picking it up straight away in real life. The type of people that drain me are, people trying to change me, that think they understand me but they don't, try to force me to do things. Overbearing, overly loud people. 
7) Do you prefer to work in sync with others or alone without any interruptions or distractions? Why?
At work I prefer to work alone without interruptions, I know its unrealistic, but I just HATE being interrupted when I'm in my own little space-time bubble. That doesn't mean I don't like talking while working sometimes though.

8) Do you tend to share your emotions openly or keep sentiments to yourself and those you are close to? Is this what you prefer to do?
I only share my emotions with people I trust and feel fully comfortable with. Funnily enough its not most of my family. Of course I don't share everything, some things are kept to myself.

9) Are you more: Objective (practical and realistic, completing concrete tasks using the resources around you)
or Subjective(imaginative and personal, reflecting deeply on your thoughts and feelings)?
Err, I can do both but I prefer/am more the latter.

10) Describe your hobbies and favourite past times. What is it about them that you enjoy?*
You know I... When you're depressed things you used to like doing aren't fun anymore. So I don't really have (a) hobby(ies), or well I might, but I don't do it/them often.
95% of the time I listen to music and daydream with the music.... Yep... I sometimes do gardening, not that I enjoy it in the moment, but it makes me feel better afterwards. I draw as well. And not really a hobby, but I have a pet bird so I just spend time with him a lot. Need to look after your pets... Haha...


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

*1) These are links of two different photographs. What is your interpretation of each image? What comes to mind when you view the photographs? Which one do you prefer and why?*


1st Photograph: What came to mind? Spiderman looks larger than life amongst the people walking. He also looks close enough to touch but he's just a piece of art. It made me think about how untouchable a person's image can be. It felt symbolic of that. Plus the artists are painting the heroes right in front of everyone which made me think about how some people construct an image for themselves that is larger than life but it's just a persona like a super hero. The "normal" people walking by are blurry by comparison - representing a weaker sense of self. They are looking at the superheroes images - wishing they were that great. They don't realize their authentic self is beautiful and strong. That's where my mind went anyway.


2nd Photo: For me, the photo has a wistful feel to it. Maybe even a bit nostalgic too. That's the first thing that came to my mind. It feels like the guy in the photo looking back on his past with this horse. I don't know if that makes sense. Almost like how he sees this memory. I found the contrast between light and dark visually appealing as well. The smoke makes it have a dreamy quality to it.


As to which I prefer...maybe the second one because of the emotion it invokes.

*2) What do you do in a tight situation? How do you deal with an obstacle?*
Really depends on the obstacle. If it's something I've been through before, I'll obviously have more confidence in how to deal with the obstacle. With relationship obstacles, I just need time to ponder and things generally become clear to me on how to proceed. 

This is a really broad question though so I struggle to come up with something specific that I do in all scenarios. With some things, I go into research mode which usually relaxes me and gives me food for thought instead of my thoughts chaotically flying around my brain. It gives me something to latch onto. When I'm backed up against a wall, I always find a solution. Sometimes I don't feel confident in myself but when I face a challenge, I am stronger than I realized.


*3) How do you like your surroundings to be in places such as home or work? *
Ideally, I see each room as almost being like a piece of art that inspires me or offers nice ambiance. I don't like messes even though sometimes things get messy. I cannot stand it for very long before it makes me cringe and I feel compelled to organize. I feel like my home is a sanctuary and just another form of self-expression like fashion can be. I like the lighting to be low. I'm not a fan of bright lights. I like my surroundings to have a romantic feel. That's just my personal preference.


*4) What is your occupation? Why do you want to reach your goals? Or do you prefer to keep your options open? Why?*
I'm a homemaker and a poet. Why do I want to reach my goals? Because I made them lol. I wasn't sure how to answer this. I don't make goals with no intention of achieving them otherwise there would be no point in setting them. Do I like keeping my options open? I like deciding things because it gives me closure. The plan may change later and I'll adapt or my goals might change based on how I change but that's just how it generally how life goes because you can't plan for everything. My goals aren't too terribly specific because of this.


*5) When someone has wronged you, do you tend to forgive them or hold it against them? *
Forgive them but depending on what it was and who they are, don't trust them....at least that would be the wise thing to do but I have made the mistake of forgiving and _forgetting_ and trusting too easily after being screwed over again and again. So I have grown to get better with boundaries. Holding a grudges only hurts myself and they feel like a waste of time. Besides, I'm not perfect either so it's not like I expect anyone else to be. Like I said, it depends on how severe the grievance was. I don't hold it against them but at the same time, I think they should be held responsible for their actions and there are consequences for mistreating me. It may or may not seriously cause me to re-evaluate continuing a relationship with the person if I was even in one with them to begin with. Depends on severity. Small wrongs are easy to forgive and I get over it fairly quickly. Hell, maybe even "big" ones are too. It may be big from someone else's perspective but not mine and so on and so forth. It's relative.


*6) 1. What makes a conversation interesting to you? *
That it's mentally and emotionally stimulating in some way. It challenges the way I think and expands my perspective. I also like conversations where I feel really connected to the person because we're riding the same "wavelength" or exchanging deep secrets or whatever. I like dissecting people and I enjoy being dissected. I also really enjoy philosophical conversations or when things get personal, emotional or abstract.


*2. What type of people are you drawn to?*
People who like to analyze things to death just as much as I do  So people who enjoy thinking.
Friendly/warm people
Genuine people
Genuinely kind-hearted people
People with a good sense of humor (= fun to me!)
Kindred spirits

*3. What type of people drain you?*
Controlling people
Snobby people
Hypocrites
Assholes


*7) Do you prefer to work in sync with others or alone without any interruptions or distractions? Why?*
I generally prefer working alone without interruptions or distractions. When my focus gets broken, it bothers me too much and I wish it didn't. I enjoy working in sync with others if I have good synergy with the people. That can be fun and better. I don't always like doing everything alone. It depends on the activity. With hard, physical labor - I've done it by myself but it's nicer when you have someone helping you as many hands make light work lol.


*8) Do you tend to share your emotions openly or keep sentiments to yourself and those you are close to? Is this what you prefer to do?*
I'm more open online but generally, I keep them to myself and my innermost layer is reserved for those apart of my "inner circle" a.k.a. those who have earned my trust and who are closest to me. Is this what I prefer to do? Apparently so! haha


*9) Are you more: Objective (practical and realistic, completing concrete tasks using the resources around you)*
*or Subjective(imaginative and personal, reflecting deeply on your thoughts and feelings)?*
Definitely more subjective.


*10) Describe your hobbies and favourate past times. What is it about them that you enjoy?*
Daydreaming while listening to music. I generally envision and compose poetry in my head spontaneously during these times as well. 

I love to read because I'm very curious and I love collecting knowledge about the subjects I'm interested in. It's invigorating and gives my mind something to chew on (since I have an active mind) + gives me a fuller picture of reality with the more information I collect...if that makes sense. 


I enjoy playing certain video games because they are fun. I especially love pvp because I like working as a team to accomplish a common goal, not because I get off on killing people in an imaginary space. It's satisfying. 


I enjoy writing because it acts as a healthy outlet to release all the subconcious thoughts and feelings that have been simmering in the background and it's just fun. When I write poetry, it's like therapy and it all comes together into one truth or one answer in the end. It's like I counsel myself through my own poetry and come to new insights while writing. I also love playing with words. I love imagery. I love how powerful words can be. 


I enjoy watching movies and shows because they're no different from other types of art to me. They expand my perspective. I sometimes get attached to characters too and that's exciting to me.
-------------------------
I enjoyed the questionnaire


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

Wisteria said:


> I think it's time to improve my questions. Thanks to all the feedback and responses I can see what ways the questions could be improved.


I did your first questionnaire and you and another user both had a go at typing me based on that- one said IXFP and one said ISTX so I think it might be interesting to see if an improved set of questions helps.



Improved Questionnaire:


*1) These are links of two different photographs. What is your interpretation of each image? What comes to mind when you view the photographs? Which one do you prefer and why?
1st Photohttps://www.theguardian.com/news/gal...aftwerk#img-14
2nd Photo https://www.theguardian.com/news/gal...aftwerk#img-16*

1st image- cool, I've never seen spiderman but I have seen Iron Man (typical grumpy teenager hid away on christmas day to watch it on my new tablet a few years back). Did they free hand or stencil that image? It always amazes me how they make stencils that big. The detail in the superheroes is impressive, both artists are very skilled. The two walkers in the foreground kind of add the the 'action shot' feel of the mural.

2nd image- pretty! It makes me think of cool, misty mornings in Winter and the very low, weak morning sunlight. It also makes me think about how I've never actually ridden a horse but my favourite book series as a child was about horses. I wonder if the guy and that horse compete and how many competitions they've won.



*2)How do you like your surroundings to be at home? How would you create a comfortable environment?*

At home I like my surroundings to be reasonably neat and comfy. I'm all about soft cushions and blankets. I like my rooms well lit and to be able to see outside. To create a comfortable envornment I'd make sure it was tidy and clean, create atmosphere with light (candles, lanterns, whatever else I can find) and use accesories like blankets and throws to make it feel less clinical. I also find some home made baked goods (gooey chocolate chip cookies or lemon drizzle cupcakes) makes everyone feel happy and more at home!


*3)What do you look for in the workplace? How to you decide what kind of job you would want to do? Do you know what you could potentially be good at?
*

I decide what job I want based on the skills I'm good at or if it allows me to do something I enjoy (eg working outdoors lets me get out into nature and the natural beauty so I would accept an outdoors job). In a workplace I need a balance of people who are committed and take their job seriously but are also reasonably laid back and know when to ease off on the work mode. I think happy, comfortable workers produce their best work. I'd rather work for a small close-knit company than a big business. I know plenty of things I could potentially be good at but I don't know if I'd actually enjoy them until I've tried them. I have quite wide ranging abilities. I'm good with logic and detail but also aesthetics and creativity. I'm lucky in the respect that I have lots of options but that does make finding the thing that's right for me more difficult.


*4) What is your occupation? Why do you want to reach your goals? Or do you prefer to keep your options open? Why?
*

My 'occupation' is a student. I'm actually a student because I don't know what I want to do as a career and I'm buying myself more time. I chose to do a science degree simply because it's well respected and it leaves more doors open (for example, if I found myself with the sudden desire to be a journalist, I could do that with a science degree. However had I done a history degree and decided I wanted to go into graduate medicine or something science related, then that would be a lot more difficult). I like to keep my options open because no matter how much you plan, life is unpredictable. You never know what's around the corner and how things might change and what opportunities may arise. 


*5) What are your strengths and weaknesses?*

My biggest strength is balance. Balance between being detail oriented whilst being able to keep sight of the bigger picture and how those details fit together. Balance between being empathetic and getting along well with pretty much everyone but also being able to crack down and tell people what needs to be done and put personal things aside when a job calls for it. I have a reasonably good work/life balance too (although I may err a little too much on the relaxation side).
My weaknesses are that I'm fickle. I hate that word but it's true, I change my mind so often. I can also be very quiet and reserved at times.I can also take a while too make decisions if I'm not pressured to make one immediately because I like to consider all angles and possibilities and pros and cons.


*6) What do you admire in other people?*

People who just get stuff done, just deal with problems and are efficient yet not cold or arrogant. I admire people who can earn respect through skills and talents and being genuine rather than intimidating people.


*7) What kind of conversations or interactions do you find draining? Do you have any examples?*

Not necessarily the types of conversation but it more depends on who I'm talking with. If I'm talking with my mum or best friend I can talk for hours about everything from the weather to future plans to interior decorating. With people I don't know very well, every word feels like an effort.


*8) Are you more: Objective (practical and realistic, completing concrete tasks using the resources around you)
or Subjective(imaginative and personal, reflecting deeply on your thoughts and feelings)?*

Kind of both? I can think of examples when I show both traits. I get stuff done, I can be realistic and resourceful when I want to complete a task but I'm still creative and enjoy daydreaming.


*9) Describe your favourate past time(s) (e.g. a sport, reading, gaming) What is it about it that you enjoy?*

Watching films- I just enjoy being transported into other peoples lives and beautiful visuals and all of it.

Cooking/baking- Hard work coming together to create something that smells and tastes yummy! I find the prep (like chopping vegetables) quite theraputic as well. After a rough day I love sticking on some music and making (then devouring) a batch of cookies.

Hiking- keeps me fit, has health benefits, makes me feel good being outdoors, it's beautiful. I go to bed after a day of hiking feeling tired and like I've achieved something.

Photography- it's quicker than painting but allows you to capture beautiful things and you can easily play around with light/contrast/warmth/other editing which is great fun seeing what enhances a scene best.


*10) What do you think of instructions and procedures? Do you use them? Could you write an instruction manual? *

I like instructions and procedures, they're generally in place to keep us safe or because they're the best/easiest way to do something. I usually use them and could write a pretty clear instruction manual.


*11) When you have to ask someone else to help you with the task, how do you feel?*

I don't like asking other people to help, I'm usually perfectly capable of doing it on my own!


*12) Describe your behaviour in the situations of conflict and if you have to use some force?*

As a 110lb girl I would come off worse when trying to use force so I don't put myself in that position. In situations of conflict I always diffuse the situation, make sure each party can explain where they're coming from, hopefully make people see for themselves that they're being illogical idiots.

*
13) Does your internal emotional state correlate with what you show externally?*

I'm not very externally expressive of my emotions. 

*14) Do you track what mood you are in throughout the day? How do you notice the mood of others and how easily can you do this? 
*

I'm aware of my mood but my moods aren't overwhelming or anything. Usually it's like if I wake up grumpy and am about to be moody towards someone I recognise it and tell myself to snap out of it because that person has done nothing to be receiving end of my bad mood. I usually notice the moods of others simply by body language and how they talk.


*15) Do you usually arrive to appointments on time? How do you react if someone is late for a meeting? What would you do?*

Always. I HATE lateness. When I say 'meet me at 6' I don't mean meet anytime between 5:45 and 6:15. That means be there in person at the location by 6.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

doubles


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Freya Violet said:


> How do you differentiate Se and Si? Besides one random person in an argument who said I was more likely to be ISTJ than INTP around last year, you're basically the only other person who has seen strong Si for me, even though I personally don't see it. The ISTJ ( istj-hedonist.tumblr.com ) who suggested I wasn't INTP (around the beginning of this year) but an INTJ hadn't also seen any Si.
> 
> I don't know if it's strictly online where I come off as the sort of person who is aware of how sensory experiences impact them and makes them function, but I really struggle with coming up with any actual solid examples to convince myself so, and I think I'm outright terrible at communicating my physical experiences, even when asked. It takes me a while to self-reflect and although I try my best to be objective, I often feel like I could be idealizing things or seeing things from the, '_but in the future/later, I'll have this and this happen so with that explanation it makes sense why I'm not such and such but that and doing this_'. I have a tendency to skip meals (which I have been told is very anti Si) and quite often accidentally or if I'm too busy/concentrating on something (could be things as trivial as me binge watching a show or reading some book I'm really into but am not required to read through), have a tendency to indulge myself with junk food when I need to focus or am stressed out and I am pretty bad with remembering details in general. At-least IRL, I'm notorious for dazing off, not being able to pay attention at times and get lost in my thoughts pretty often, especially when I'm doing any physical activities. The reason why I like walking or rollerblading essentially boils down to the fact that I am mostly alone and not interacting with people directly, and I get to focus on my ideas/concepts as I keep on moving. Though this doesn't mean I'll put myself in extreme danger and I tend to keep my eyes ahead or look around sideways if I'm crossing roads or something.
> 
> Also, I'm going to guess my second likely type is likely to have been INTJ for you, and if so, what made you rule Ni-Se out, and rule in Si-Ne?



(Sorry for the late response, the database issue had me locked out for a few days)

I try to differentiate Si and Se using Jung's definition of it;



> "*Whereas the extroverted sensation type is guided by the intensity of objective influences, the introverted type is guided by the intensity of the subjective sensation exited by the objective stimulus"*


The way I see, Si types like to refine sensory experiences to the most enjoyable or comforting (hence why Si is described as routinely or ritualistic), whereas Se types want to experience it to the fullest (which is why some descriptions include the words "thrill seeking" "living in the moment"). 

The reason I was getting Si-Ne from your answers was because you seemed more focused on Si, and I wasn't picking up on intuition/Ni. Admittedly though, this could be due to my questions being biased. (I thought Turi was an ESFP until I looked at his newer answers, then Fe-Ni became more obvious). 

Maybe your aren't Si dom, but based on your answers only I think it could at least be a preference, and therefore some kind of Si-Ne type. 

I've taken some answers from your questionnaire that were making me think Si;



> _I prefer the second picture of the man riding a horse. I really like the way the picture was taken, with things hazed out like that. Why? It just makes the picture look more like it could be a book cover or like a piece of art.* I was also thinking what situation seems more comfortable/comforting, I wouldn't like to be in the midst of a bustling crowd working on a painting/picture/anything. The idea of just chilling out, practicing horseback skills or just going somewhere on horseback sounds more soothing.*
> The second pictures has me thinking, "So, the guy seems like a professional, and the horse is quite beautiful and sturdy looking. They must be training for a competition, especially given what time this picture appears to be taken."
> *Whereas the first picture makes me think, "Damn, this picture makes me feel a lil uncomfortable.* Dude better be paid well to do it, but chances are unlikely. Artists are really something..he seems to be really into his work, but to block out all that bustling around him and to focus the way he does is admirable. Ah well, moving on."_
> 
> ...


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

@Wisteria I'm pretty sure of my type, but doing this for fun & feedback for ya to see if it aligns 

*1) These are links of two different photographs. What is your interpretation of each image? What comes to mind when you view the photographs? Which one do you prefer and why?*

a) I'm so sick of Spider Man
b) Cool. What's with the hat? 

[I think the guy backlit on the horse in the fog looks more interesting. More drawn to it aesthetically.]

*
2) What do you do in a tight situation? How do you deal with an obstacle?*
I work really well under pressure. I'm basically a wildlife vet tech so my career _is_ pressure. I want to go to veterinary school for conservation medicine, so I'm just looking for more of it. 

I typically just work with/through the obstacle. Find a way or make one. I don't think about it too much. If I get overwhelmed I take a break and involve myself in some activity. If I'm under extreme pressure for long periods of time I tend to want to physically run away and go do something else. Took a week off of school this week and went to see Shakespeare, drank wine, sipped coffee, went to the beach, went hiking etc. I'm still itching for more intense physical activity. 

*3) How do you like your surroundings to be in places such as home or work?*
I prefer to work outdoors. 
I like interior surroundings to look interesting. I like art and color. My walls are turquoise and I have bright green curtains. I'm not the tidiest person on the planet but I'm not a slob either. The lived-in look suits me. I have band posters, blacklight posters, photographs hanging up. 

*
4) What is your occupation? Why do you want to reach your goals? Or do you prefer to keep your options open? Why?*
^ wildlife rehabilitator. I want to go to veterinary school to study conservation medicine. When I was younger I preferred to keep my options open but was still fairly focused on working in ecology at some level. I'm very passionate about this, and came to realize I want to master it after five years experience. I worked with 3000 animals last year. We were able to release nearly half of them that were viable. You get an adrenaline rush, you get to problem-solve in a real-world way, and it makes a tangible difference in terms of wildlife health and epidemiology. And then at the end of the day, you're the person that fixed a broken thing. It's kinda cool. 

*5) When someone has wronged you, do you tend to forgive them or hold it against them?*
Ohhh I hold it against them. Depends on how wronged, though. It takes me a few years to forgive a strong grudge, but I don't care about small slights. 

*6) 1. What makes a conversation interesting to you? 2. What type of people are you drawn to? 3. What type of people drain you?*

1.) I'm not sure. I guess if it's about something I'm interested in. 
2.) I'm drawn to people that actually want to go and _do_ things. Let's go on a hike, rafting, surfing, biking, climbing. 
3.) I'm drained by people that talk circles around me when trying to explain something instead of just telling me how to do the thing; people that are trapped and unhappy in their every day lives and don't take action to actually try and change them; bigots; people that hurt animals for fun

*7) Do you prefer to work in sync with others or alone without any interruptions or distractions? Why?*
I prefer to work alone or with one or two other people. Keeps me focused. I also don't like people watching me. 

*8) Do you tend to share your emotions openly or keep sentiments to yourself and those you are close to? Is this what you prefer to do?*
I tend to keep my sentiments to myself and those that I am close to. It takes me a long time to build up trust. If they're arbitrary emotions (happiness, anger etc) I'm more inclined to share them. If they're vulnerable, then I might not tell anybody for a few years.
*
9) Are you more: Objective (practical and realistic, completing concrete tasks using the resources around you)
or Subjective(imaginative and personal, reflecting deeply on your thoughts and feelings)?*
I don't like this question. I work in a field where I _have_ to be practical, realistic, and concrete. I can be subjective too. I like the arts. I can be introspective and reflective. I have minimal preference toward the objective, but I'm also introspective and reflective. 

*10) Describe your hobbies and favourate past times. What is it about them that you enjoy?*
mmm guitar, surfing, ice hockey, photography, soccer, basketball, writing, drawing. Theatre. I like being up and on my feet. I was an audio tech in theatre, so I got to work behind the scenes with my hands and problem solve. I liked being on stage, too. Guitar is a means with which I can easily express myself. Surfing is just this rush. It's tactile, you get to enjoy the moment and also kind of build this relationship with yourself and the ocean. It's a fascinating way to know yourself. Hockey is competition, grit, speed, skill.


----------



## 469090 (Jun 26, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> *1) These are links of two different photographs. What is your interpretation of each image? What comes to mind when you view the photographs? Which one do you prefer and why?*
> 1st Photohttps://www.theguardian.com/news/gallery/2017/jun/08/best-photos-of-the-day-spider-man-and-kraftwerk#img-14
> 2nd Photo https://www.theguardian.com/news/gallery/2017/jun/08/best-photos-of-the-day-spider-man-and-kraftwerk#img-16


1)That's a very technically impressive Spider-Man and Iron Man murals! How much time did the "artists" spent to make them so much detailed?
("Artists" isn't between question marks because I don't think murals can't be art (which I don't: a great murals is as artistically valid as any other conventional or unconventional medium, unless I would deny both the place where art is born and much new interesting currents) but because something that isn't much more than coping someone's else concept can't be art at all)

2) I wonder how the jockey and the horse are supposed to see the obstacles with all that smoke. Also I hate to see all that compression artifacts.




Wisteria said:


> *2) What do you do in a tight situation? How do you deal with an obstacle?*


This question in unclear: it obvious depends on what to you mean for "tight situation". There are a lot of possible situations where an happy end seems too be very far, you can divide them in classes and develop method for every class.
For exemple, if I'm facing an hard boss on a game, if it's an RPG farm more is probably the correct answer, if isn't I have to study the boss and the mechanics of the game to create a winning strategy.
If I'm very sick probably I should call the ambulance: a skilled specialized doctor is very likely to be the only one who can save me.
If I'm doing a test that I can't solve with the conventional method I know I'll try to find a route to solve it.
ecc. ecc.




Wisteria said:


> *3) How do you like your surroundings to be in places such as home or work? *


Quiet and efficient.




Wisteria said:


> *4) What is your occupation? Why do you want to reach your goals? Or do you prefer to keep your options open? Why?*


I'm studying computer engineering. I'm doing so because I'm naturally skilled an it and it opens up many work outlets that not only gives me good standard of living but also I like them. Doing a job that makes you earn a good amount of money that you also like may even be the definition of "self realization". Also some of them gives me a chance to gain some fame which is a great extra: according to Ugo Foscolo, because God doesn't exist there is nothing like afterlife, other's memory apart: other's memory is the only one thing in the real world that resembles afterlife, and I agree with him. He also said that the only way to archive that on a long term is art/poetry but I don't think he's correct in his last frase: we do remember also Isaac Newton, Archimede, Julius Caesar, Plato ecc. ecc. which are not artists at all.




Wisteria said:


> *5) When someone has wronged you, do you tend to forgive them or hold it against them?*


REVENGE! Then I'll ban you from my life. Unless it was obviously an accident: accidents do happen, you can't do nothing but try to prevent them.




Wisteria said:


> *6) 1. What makes a conversation interesting to you? 2. What type of people are you drawn to? 3. What type of people drain you?*


1) It MUST contain information I'm looking for or be intellectually valid in some way or be about something I like but not shallow or even an exchange of jokes.
2) Who shares some of my hobbies, who can be a valid rival, not much else.
3) Shallow useless social butterflies and the ones who can't argue with even a little bit of logic and/or facts.




Wisteria said:


> 7*) Do you prefer to work in sync with others or alone without any interruptions or distractions? Why?*


Mostly alone (it keeps me from losing time and get mad because I'm basically saving the whole project, or I can be marinated from the group because with me there is no compromise that can be reached) but if I'm particularly in tune with a group I would easily make an exception: if they work well together more brains are better than one.




Wisteria said:


> *8) Do you tend to share your emotions openly or keep sentiments to yourself and those you are close to? Is this what you prefer to do?*


It depends. I don't care much about the upper layers of emotions, but I keep the mid layers for me and close friends and the deeper ones for me and myself.
That's called privacy.




Wisteria said:


> *9) Are you more: Objective (practical and realistic, completing concrete tasks using the resources around you)
> or Subjective(imaginative and personal, reflecting deeply on your thoughts and feelings)?*


What's the magic word in computer science? It depends (both with and without the question marks: it depends).
If you really a strict answer, the most effective for what I want to reach. I can't say with absolute sureness who is the first and who is the second choice.




Wisteria said:


> *10) Describe your hobbies and favourate past times. What is it about them that you enjoy?*


Incomplete information turn-based games (for the most part competitive TCGs).
You and your opponent are facing each other thinking what the opponent can do in response to your play, basing all your strategies to best guesses and statistics never knowing if the opponent can prevent you from going all in or even making advantage out of it until you make your move. In a game like this even gather as much information on your opponent's resources can be a part of the game and there is almost always a route for a comeback, so a wrong guess can make you lose instantly, but foresee the opponent's countermoves and prepare for them in advance leads you to the victory. Doesn't every single word of this description sounds like the funniest thing in the world?

Videogames and RPGs.
Who doesn't like a game that always provides you interesting challenges while entertaining you with a good story?

Cartoons, comics, books.
That's pretty basic.


----------



## fafajar94 (May 16, 2015)

*My response to your questionnaire*



Wisteria said:


> If you are looking for input I will type you based on MBTI and the cognitive functions (Please quote or mention) Feel free to use my questionnaire for your own thread. Tell me what you you think of this questionnaire after filling it out.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...


Hi. Let me answer your questions.

*1) These are links to two different photographs. What is your interpretation of each image? What comes to mind when you view the photographs? Which one do you prefer and why?*

1st photo: I see two guys who drew(?) Spiderman on the wall of a street. I also see two blurred people in the photo. the woman seems not interested in them but the man seems interested because his face turned to see the graffiti. 
2nd photo: mystic feel. Is it like the heroine in the darkness trying to save the world feel? my body gets cringe and this kind of picture creeps me out the more I see it. I sense the loneliness in the picture.

*2) What do you do in a tight situation? How do you deal with an obstacle?*

I tried to keep myself silent as possible, just listen to the other people who confront the conflict, listen to other argument untul they stopped by themselves. I want to argue but I can't and I won't. I've become stress and my mind can't think properly, dizzy and it really exhaust myself. tend to keep away from area of conflict. When I face an obstacle, I tend to plan and think how I can solve the problem by myself without others help. I also tend to keep my mind to think in a positive way as possible. 

*3) How do you like your surroundings to be in places such as home or work? *

To make it as quiet as possible, as green as possible, to get it enough sunlight. I can't even think properly if there is a distraction. I also have a habit to clean and tidy up my room before starting to study or anything that needs some focus. It's like there is a condition that must meet before I start something. 

*4) What is your occupation? Why do you want to reach your goals? Or do you prefer to keep your options open? Why?*

I'm currently going to be a graduate student in the economics field. I want to become economics researcher and excellent economist because I have a concern in social welfare focused on inequality household income. I also care about education problem in my country. A study in economics will help me to solve that problem, have a more secure job for my parents and for others people (since I currently have a financial problem I want to help my family out from this problem also I have a pledge to put aside my money for others in need. More income will help me to give more money to others in need). No, of course not. Keep my options open will make me indecisive. It makes me feel more secure to have a consistent goal to achieve.

*5) When someone has wronged you, do you tend to forgive them or hold it against them? *

No matter how much I hate about people I just can't say that to them. I used to ignore them. Just don't screw my family and me anymore. Don't come near us anymore. I also hate if there are some people who do bad things to the one that I love. I can't hold a grudge for a long time. It just vanished automatically because time heals the pain.

*6) 1. What makes a conversation interesting to you? 2. What type of people are you drawn to? 3. What type of people drain you?*

When they come up with a something that intersects my interest. When they come and tell me about their problem. They open up and answer my question when I asked them. People that drained me are narcissistic people, arrogant, LIAR, undervalued human values, etc. 

*7) Do you prefer to work in sync with others or alone without any interruptions or distractions? Why?*

I choose to work with myself without interruption and distractions. but I also can work in a group but I want the others who delegates the job give me the clear requirements of the job and also the delivery of the work. In the end, I can work in a group but the process of the work is better when I can work with myself and group discussion when I finished my job first. 

*8) Do you tend to share your emotions openly or keep sentiments to yourself and those you are close to? Is this what you prefer to do?*

I used not to tell about what I feel but sometimes my friends can see it through my face even myself just realized it. Of course, I keep my emotion inside myself. Never tell anyone about it. Used to tell someone, but I can count it use my finger in a year. Yes, this is what I prefer to do. Sharing my emotion makes me feel weak, but in contrast, I like it when someone opens up their emotion for me. 

*9) Are you more: Objective (practical and realistic, completing concrete tasks using the resources around you) or Subjective(imaginative and personal, reflecting deeply on your thoughts and feelings)?*

SUBJECTIVE. Deep emotion sometimes challenges my logic and they used to win over my logic. It actually happened when I' in 17 years until now become more intense. I used to not care about other people feeling. Even I used to be bullied by others when I was a child, I don't take it properly just ignore it cause I don't give a fuck. But now I can't just to give a fuck. just why. 

*10) Describe your hobbies and favorite past times. What is it about them that you enjoy?*
my favorite past time:
1. When I realize and found an inner circle of friends that accept me just the way I am.
2. When I actually achieve what I want aka my dream with my own effort and of course GOD HELP.
3. That moment when I used to spend my time with someone special. 

Hobby:
1. I like to type people. I used to type and predict people personality since I was a child. I used to categorize people using shio and horoscope. When I'm in 2nd-grade of junior high school I found some personality tools like DISC, Chakra, Melancholy-etc, also MBTI. I just loved it don't know why. 
2. Reading about self-help. Please, this is my favorite genre.
3. I'm into novels, but for not in general. ONly for some title, but when I like it, I Will buy the entire volume for sure. 
4. I'm into photography right now, I used my saving to buy a mirrorless camera. 
5. I learn piano by learning music theory first. I can't afford a piano even the digital one. I just have an urgency to buy and learn piano if I have money to buy it. I really want it. 

Thanks.


----------



## booster.bs (Nov 6, 2013)

@Wisteria
Let me have a fun too!

*1) These are links of two different photographs. What is your interpretation of each image? What comes to mind when you view the photographs? Which one do you prefer and why?*
When I saw the first photo, I think "it would be better if the photographer can capture two people at front better" lol. The way that two people behind that man and woman who don't give a f*ck about other peoples are nice but for me it has a weak composition. 
The second photo is better. The color palette is good, and the composition is perfect too. I love that the picture tells that the man try his hardest with his horse to win the race (maybe), that he trains at night.

*2) What do you do in a tight situation? How do you deal with an obstacle?*
At first I panic since it's out from what I picture in my mind. After that I'll try to think what I should do as far as possible at the moment, but of course I also consider, like my loss/profit for example, that will happen in the future. If that decision also turns out bad too, I let out my rage then move on after expressing my rage a bit. After that repeat what I do, I guess?
When dealing an obstacle, I try to gain any relevant informations. I don't forget to consider something like my profit/loss or how people will accept it (my biggest priority is the my profit/loss though). People might think I'm reckless since I make decision fast (indeed, the first possible answer that comes to my mind is the one that I'll choose usually), but I might change my decision if someone can provide me with better plan.

*3) How do you like your surroundings to be in places such as home or work? *
For my home, I prefer quite and comfy atmosphere since I want to have relax time whenever I take a rest. For work place, even though I think quite atmosphere is good, but it really depends on the situation. Sometimes I prefer loud place so I can gather informations. Sometimes I prefer quite place so I can concentrate with my work.

*4) What is your occupation? Why do you want to reach your goals? Or do you prefer to keep your options open? Why?*
I'm currently a university student. My goal is to have a job in government-funded corps, since it's counted as civil servant in my country. Why? because it has stable and decent salary, I guess? I also love my subject that I take right now, so I guess having such a promising job isn't a bad thing. 
Well I keep my options open though, I also have a plan to take post-graduate or become oversea worker. For post-graduate, I guess because I'm just thirsty of knowledge, and for oversea worker is because become private worker for private corps in my country isn't worth it. I mean yeah you'll get decent salary, but in oldies day you'll be f*cked since you will be thrown away by new worker.
While thinking about that I also want to founded my own consultation sector based company later after I have much experiences.

*5) When someone has wronged you, do you tend to forgive them or hold it against them? *
By you mean forgiving, is this about something that forgetting people's fault? If that, then no. I wont forgive them; I hold it against them. I might not angry with them anymore, but I can't forgive them from what they do.

*6) 1. What makes a conversation interesting to you? 2. What type of people are you drawn to? 3. What type of people drain you?*
1. Something topic that can blow up your mind, or something topic that can make you think and discuss endlessly about that
2. Someone that can take a joke not too seriously. Someone that can have fun.
3. I dislike indecisive people in general, I mean sometimes it's okay to be indecisive but don't be that indecisive too often. I also dislike people that can't have a fun. Well I also dislike people that can't differentiate between time, and place, I mean there's a time when you can have fun and time when you have to focus.

*7) Do you prefer to work in sync with others or alone without any interruptions or distractions? Why?*
The later, when doing alone I can focus on anything. It might be okay to have someone to help you, but if it's hindrance your work progress then I'll prefer to work alone.

*8) Do you tend to share your emotions openly or keep sentiments to yourself and those you are close to? Is this what you prefer to do?*
The later, I don't want to be seen as weak. So, I prefer to not openly share my emotions. I always use my mask when around people.

*9) Are you more: Objective (practical and realistic, completing concrete tasks using the resources around you)
or Subjective(imaginative and personal, reflecting deeply on your thoughts and feelings)?*
Objective, I guess? I always want to have free time so that's why I choose the simplest way to solve the problem and your point on objective (completing concrete tasks using the resource around you) fits the bill.

*10) Describe your hobbies and favourate past times. What is it about them that you enjoy?*
I love reading or watching stories, especially on fantasy, sci-fi, or romcom stories. When reading fantasy/sci-fi stories, I always imagine the situation within the stories, and I also love to explore the possibility using with world building that author built. For romcom stories, I love it because I love to see the interaction between the characters. The way they express their love, or the way they suppress their love, or maybe the way they want to be closer with his/her crush. For me that interaction between the characters is the one that makes romcom stories good.
Despite reading/watching, I also love cooking. I love doing experiment, and since I'm too lazy to buy your-average-experiment stuff also it might be dangerous, cooking becomes my way to express my joyfulness about doing experiment.
When I was child, I like to explore around my house with my friends. It's always interesting to see something new for me, so when I explore new place it makes me happy. Nowadays I still do the same but mostly because I want to go at certain specific place not like when I was child who went randomly.


----------



## Clockheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Wisteria said:


> If you are looking for input I will type you based on MBTI and the cognitive functions (Please quote or mention) Feel free to use my questionnaire for your own thread. Tell me what you you think of this questionnaire after filling it out.


Well, hope it's fine)

*1) These are links of two different photographs. What is your interpretation of each image? What comes to mind when you view the photographs? Which one do you prefer and why?*

1st Photo: well, street artists are finishing up their masterpiece. This pic really beams with positivity, somehow reminding me of this hectic lifestyle of big cities, since passing people don’t even pay attention to artists. It’s bright and vivid, looks attractive and evokes positive emotions inside of me. I guess it’s because I imagine this scenario happening somewhere in a big city in summer, where life beams and blooms around every corner. And yeah, out of these two pics I obviously prefer this one.
2nd Photo: a man riding a horse in some kind of fog. this one is obviously different, it evokes some kind of apathy and dreaminess inside of me. I get a feeling that this photo was taken in 80s or so (obviously not), since the atmosphere it gives off is really tranquil, old and mysterious. I don’t feel anything negative about it, it just doesn’t make me happy.

*2) What do you do in a tight situation? How do you deal with an obstacle?*

It’s kind of a tough question since I rarely find myself in such situations, but what I know for sure is that I become calm, collected and even a little bit cold-blooded when I understand that I can’t just ignore some problem, so I take it head on and leave no room for doubts, hesitation and especially fear.

*3) How do you like your surroundings to be in places such as home or work? *

I’m a bit sloppy really, keeping everything neat and tidy isn’t my thing. At home I’m careless with everything, even with my own clothes. It’s always something baggy and weird, but comfortable, and this can describe my house as a whole. It’s never dirty, but never organized as well. My comfort is always a priority, and I don’t care if it looks beautiful.
Well, I can add that I prefer bright colors like green, red, yellow and orange, my flat is basically full of these colors, and at work I can’t stand a big amount of grey and white, I prefer everything to be more vivid. And I love people, I can’t get enough of them, really. If I have to work somewhere reserved and empty, I’m gonna get sad and unmotivated in no time.
And I like sun. And being outside. Yeah.

*4) What is your occupation? Why do you want to reach your goals? Or do you prefer to keep your options open? Why?*

I’ve just graduated high school and applied for university, I have quite a plan ahead of me, but I’m always keeping it flexible. I don’t know if I’ll be able to work as whoever I want to know in the future, so there’s no point in making long-term plans. Keeping your options open is key.

*5) When someone has wronged you, do you tend to forgive them or hold it against them? *

No one dare wrong me. I’m serious. I’ve never been bullied or even talked to cruelly, since if something like that ever started I immediately gave the person a piece of my mind. And yeah, sometimes I even needed to fight. A lot. But it always worked, and I’ve never experienced someone trying to be cruel to me anymore. I’m not the type to shy out and run away in tears, I won’t stay quiet and ignore being bullied, I’ll always speak up in a very aggressive manner, which usually scares bad people off.

*6) 1. What makes a conversation interesting to you? 2. What type of people are you drawn to? 3. What type of people drain you?*

For a conversation to be successful I need to be involved in the topic, be interested in elaborating on it and, of course, have every other participant caught up in the conversation. Seriously, the best convo is the one where all the participants can’t stop talking and even lose track of time, so interested in everything they are.
2) It really differs for girls and guys. I prefer really bubbly, energetic and cheerful girls, but when it comes to the guys, these same traits put me off. I feel comfortable only near calm, relatively quite and somehow even mysterious men, who pose as a riddle that I’ll be glad to solve.
3) Arrogant, bossy, loose cannons, downers, overall sad, melancholic or extremely confident, self-centered people. 

*7) Do you prefer to work in sync with others or alone without any interruptions or distractions? Why?*

I honestly tried teamwork, but that just rarely work for me. I am used to counting on myself only, so I never let other people disturb me during work and I never help out. Group projects are just a load of bull to me, it always happens that either I do all the work but everyone else gets a credit for it as well, or I simply do nothing and get the goods. Can’t say I don’t like the second one though.

*8) Do you tend to share your emotions openly or keep sentiments to yourself and those you are close to? Is this what you prefer to do?*

It’s weird, but I easily open up to strangers and acquaintances, and I never really can show emotion to my friend and family, It just always feels forced and artificial, even though I know that my feelings are 100% legit. I am way better at expressing myself on paper though, so it’s never a problem with internet pals. 
I’d rather learn how to show your true emotions to everybody, I keep some really strong emotions to myself against my will.

*9) Are you more: Objective (practical and realistic, completing concrete tasks using the resources around you)
or Subjective(imaginative and personal, reflecting deeply on your thoughts and feelings)?*

100% subjective. I’m dreamy, I only believe my own feelings in whatever type of situation, facts and objective reality don’t really matter to me that much, I can easily overlook general truth if I perceive things differently.

*10) Describe your hobbies and favourate past times. What is it about them that you enjoy?*

I really love spending time outside with friends, since being alone is really depressing. I get caught up in my thoughts and just can’t stop overthinking things, I wish I could just turn off my brain sometimes. However, video games, books and movies are sometimes even better (really rarely tho, outside is life), and what attracts me the most is the presence of a plot, something I lack so much in my real life. There’s always an objective in a game, actions are fast-paced and frequent, you can’t just not fall in love with that! And the feeling of living someone else’s life, being a spectator for a breathtaking story is more than wonderful for me.


----------



## my99 (Jul 4, 2017)

*1) These are links of two different photographs. What is your interpretation of each image? What comes to mind when you view the photographs? Which one do you prefer and why?
*

1. Two people painting spiderman, and two people walking by... I'm not into spiderman at all actually. But it's a pretty picture.
2. A pretty dull picture of a person on a horse. Looks kind of mysterious, and the smoke looks cool... But I still prefer the first picture, because I'm drawn to the colors!

*2) What do you do in a tight situation? How do you deal with an obstacle?*

It really depends. If it involves other people and if we're arguing for example, I usually feel at unease because I dislike conflict... I might even try to change the topic and awkwardly laugh it off. However, if it is about something that I know a lot about or if I know where I stand, I will tell them what I think but never force them to have the same opinion as me, I just like to get my point through, without making a big deal of anything. And an obstacle? I think of the cause of it and why it happened, and then I try to find solutions on how to work it through.

*3) How do you like your surroundings to be in places such as home or work? *

I really like it when my surroundings are aesthetically pleasing. It makes me happy in a way, and makes me relax a bit easier. I dislike it when it is messy though (which it almost always is), and it makes it harder for me to concentrate. I dislike it when it is quiet, so if I'm at home I'll always have music in the background, even when I'm about to sleep! In the classroom I'll usually just listen to music as well, because I get really distracted when there is people talking... Especially if it is about something that interests me (I usually give up and procrastinate anyway).

*4) What is your occupation? Why do you want to reach your goals? Or do you prefer to keep your options open? Why?*

I'm graduating from upper secondary school next year, and the only thing I know is that I will probably want to become a teacher someday... I'm not exactly sure when though, because planning things makes me a little stressed, and I like keeping my options open as something better might appear. I might take a course in gender studies while thinking about what I want to do. I started thinking about becoming a teacher in late primary school, because I've always hated school, and had bad teachers growing up. When I started in upper secondary however, I realised that not all teachers suck, which motivated me even more. I want to become a teacher because I don't want the next generations to feel the same way about school as I did.

*5) When someone has wronged you, do you tend to forgive them or hold it against them? *

I have always stood up for myself, even as a 9 year old when my male classmates thought that it was okay to treat girls however they wanted. But as mentioned, I still dislike conflicts. I will tell them that what they did or said wasn't okay (and make it very clear why it was wrong), and might hold a smaller grudge depending on what it was, but usually I'll just let it slide. I can't see myself getting close to a person who has wronged me, though.

*6) 1. What makes a conversation interesting to you? 2. What type of people are you drawn to? 3. What type of people drain you?*

1. I don't know... I usually talk about just anything that comes to mind. But usually I get more interested if it is about a subject I like or am interested in, such as music, for example... But it's usually when I share an interest with the people I'm talking to that I can get really engaged! 2. Usually people that are pretty similar to me when it comes to interests and values. Always realistic people. But I like to think that it doesn't matter, as long as we click. 3. I literally don't know what to do when I talk to people that are too quiet and don't say anything... Or the opposite too, actually. When they talk so much that they won't let me have a say in anything. Usually I prefer talking in groups though, because then I can choose to observe when I feel like it, or talk when I feel like it.

*7) Do you prefer to work in sync with others or alone without any interruptions or distractions? Why?*

It depends on the people I work with, if I'm the one doing all the work, then I might as well work alone. But I like working with others too, because I can get different views of things or ideas (because I rarely come up with ideas myself). I'm very sensitive to noise, so I often need to work without any distractions. Interruptions don't bother me, though. If I have to do something important in the midst of working, I just continue where I left the work. I get more ideas and better understanding of what I'm working with when there is other people involved, but I get more work done by myself.

*8) Do you tend to share your emotions openly or keep sentiments to yourself and those you are close to? Is this what you prefer to do?*

I'm an emotional person. If I'm displeased with something, the people around me will probably be able to tell that I am displeased, same goes with if I'm happy, I don't have to tell people that I'm happy because I'm aware of that my emotions are quite obvious, and I express feelings quite freely. _Talking_ about thoughts and feelings, however, is not something that I do often. I don't open up to just anyone, and often find it difficult to talk about things that bother me. And when I do I always joke about it as if it's nothing... talking about negative stuff just makes me feel really awkward. But to the few people that I really trust, I almost have to talk about feelings and things that I've thought about, sometimes. Just to get it off my chest and move on.

*9) Are you more: Objective (practical and realistic, completing concrete tasks using the resources around you)
or Subjective(imaginative and personal, reflecting deeply on your thoughts and feelings)?*

I'd like to say that I'm both. My view on life in general is pretty objective, I see things as they are and am not the person to think "what if", and don't find such discussions interesting. I usually know what I want, and know what to do in order to get there (at my own pace). I'm subjective when it comes to myself though, I'm usually the one to question my feelings and thoughts, and thinking "when she did that, why did I feel that way?" and such. I'm in a current state in my life where I reflect unusually a lot on why I think and feel the way I do, what is important to me, etc, in order to get a better understanding of the people around me.

*10) Describe your hobbies and favourate past times. What is it about them that you enjoy?*

I'm at my best when I'm spending time with my friends, or often just people in general, laughing at dumb jokes or doing fun things together. I love traveling, and keep a travel journal because I like looking back at the things that I've done and seen, but also compare the person that I was then to who I am now. Sometimes I need to withdraw, though, and when I'm by myself I love to paint, draw, write and listen to music... It's just something that I've always liked doing, especially painting, as of recently. Even though alone time is very much needed, I feel most complete and as if nothing can stop me when I'm with the people that I love.


----------



## Fawny (Jul 2, 2017)

*1) These are links of two different photographs. What is your interpretation of each image? What comes to mind when you view the photographs? Which one do you prefer and why?*
*1st Photo:*
Something about it makes me feel extremely uneasy. The out-of-focus nature of the two people walking in front makes it kind of unpleasant, though I do think it's amazing that artists have the skill and creativity to make a piece that elaborate. The art itself feels extremely dimensional

*2nd Photo:* 
Something about this photo reminds me of patriotism, as well as fighting for what you believe in even in the face of adversity. It also reminds me of my father, as he was very interested in history and I gain a historic vibe from the photograph

*2) What do you do in a tight situation? How do you deal with an obstacle?*
I'm pretty anxious and tend to feel quite useless in situations that I can't predict. I usually work around it to the best of my abilities, and for the most part I believe I do an okay job, though I do believe I experience some cognitive dissonance as to how well I think I do in uncertain circumstances and how I fare in reality

*3) How do you like your surroundings to be in places such as home or work? *
I'm super messy haha. I mean well and always feel in better spirits once I clean or have a tidy environment, but I'm a total procrastinator. I prefer dim lighting if that makes any difference

*4) What is your occupation? Why do you want to reach your goals? Or do you prefer to keep your options open? Why?*
I'm a student for the time being, though I am working part time. I would love to eventually find a job in a field that involves helping others reach their goals, or access their full potential. I'm really indecisive about choosing a specific career though. I often wonder what might happen if I make a choice that I later on regret, especially when it comes to attaining a degree. I need something to speak to me, and feel as though I'll eventually be completely sure. It isn't about the money, but it has to be intrinsically rewarding. I want to know I'm making a difference.

*5) When someone has wronged you, do you tend to forgive them or hold it against them? *
I'm horrible with holding grudges. Over time, I tend to re-evaluate the situation and find myself forgiving people later, though when I've been truly betrayed, that's it. For those I end up forgiving, I never really forget about the situation, but I try not to let it rule the relationship.

*6) 1. What makes a conversation interesting to you? 2. What type of people are you drawn to? 3. What type of people drain you?*
I love when people can discuss things other than pop culture and local gossip. I find a ton of value in an individual who can debate various ideas and hold a conversation on a variety of topics, because most people my age I don't find overly interesting
I find I'm drawn to individuals who are in some way unique, and appreciate authenticity. I also really love an individual who can engage in small-talk, even though I find it draining. I get anxious in the 'getting to know you' phase, so someone that persists and really pushes to get me out of my shell will generally be in my good books (unless they're obnoxious, then they can take a hike)
I can't handle really touchy people. Like I used to do community theatre and had friends who liked to hug people all the time and I would go along with it but always thought like "I would never ever do this lol". When people are really obnoxiously opinionated, it also rubs me the wrong way. The most draining of all I find is individuals who can only talk about other people and mundane everyday topics. I swear my eyes glaze over.

*7) Do you prefer to work in sync with others or alone without any interruptions or distractions? Why?*
I'm generally a lone wolf and dislike group work, especially if it's for something I take seriously and want to just focus on, such as schoolwork. It's really distracting to work with other people and I know I'm not nearly as productive, though I do enjoy bonding over the shared experience. I feel like I always experienced some jealousy towards those who thrived in study groups, I would love to have a group of study friends

*8) Do you tend to share your emotions openly or keep sentiments to yourself and those you are close to? Is this what you prefer to do?*
When I was younger, I would wear my heart on my sleeve, share my personal emotions with everyone and had very few inhibitions. Unfortunately, I learned the hard way when I would get bullied and viewed in a bad light, and really believe I learned from that. I generally keep my deepest thoughts and feelings to myself, though I wish I could just open up to someone. Unfortunately, I find it a bit difficult to truly trust another person. You never know if later down the line they may stab you in the back. I want someone to listen to my deepest thoughts, feelings, and truly understand my worries, but I tend to feel either invalidated or patronized when doing so.

*9) Are you more: Objective (practical and realistic, completing concrete tasks using the resources around you)
or Subjective(imaginative and personal, reflecting deeply on your thoughts and feelings)?*
I think I would like to be more objective than I am. I'm pretty emotional and still find my feelings influence a lot of my life, though I'm much more objective now than I was as a moody teenager. I often find myself daydreaming and drifting off into random thought, which ends up in me being completely clued out like 99% of the time

*10) Describe your hobbies and favourite past times. What is it about them that you enjoy?*
I'm quite a homebody and tend to keep to myself. I love to read and experience various different worlds. I also have been writing since I was quite young, though I tend to doubt any skill I might possess and refuse to show others my work. I find I jump from hobby to hobby often, but generally stick to the same realm of interests. I watch a lot of TV and movies, I bake once in a while. I don't know. I used to act and participate in theatre, but that sort of slipped away because I doubt myself a lot. I wish I stuck with it though.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

@Fawny

* *







Fawny said:


> *1) These are links of two different photographs. What is your interpretation of each image? What comes to mind when you view the photographs? Which one do you prefer and why?*
> *1st Photo:*
> Something about it makes me feel extremely uneasy. The out-of-focus nature of the two people walking in front makes it kind of unpleasant, though I do think it's amazing that artists have the skill and creativity to make a piece that elaborate. The art itself feels extremely dimensional
> 
> ...


I think you are an INFP / Fi-Ne




@my99

* *







> *1) These are links of two different photographs. What is your interpretation of each image? What comes to mind when you view the photographs? Which one do you prefer and why?
> *
> 
> 1. Two people painting spiderman, and two people walking by... I'm not into spiderman at all actually. But it's a pretty picture.
> ...


Could see you as ISFJ, ESFJ or ISFP. Definitely seem more like a sensor and a feeler, this seems like your strength area according to your answers. 




@Clockheart

* *







> Well, hope it's fine)
> 
> *1) These are links of two different photographs. What is your interpretation of each image? What comes to mind when you view the photographs? Which one do you prefer and why?*
> 
> ...


I am guessing ESFJ or ESFP are most likely your type. I second ENFP though.





@booster.bs

* *







> @Wisteria
> Let me have a fun too!
> 
> *1) These are links of two different photographs. What is your interpretation of each image? What comes to mind when you view the photographs? Which one do you prefer and why?*
> ...


I think ESTJ makes a lot of sense.


----------

